# (Mostly) Successful Tank Move



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

So! We moved house with a 400L marine tank, and everything bar the anenome survived! The anenome I thinkk suffered stress as it glued itself to the glass as we were fishing out and took some persuading to get off again - couldnt leave it to release itself as the water and fish that were out needed moving and heating/airating!!

We also managed to break the controller (By dropping it in the full sump  ) for the T8s, but has given us the excuse we needed to buy some Ecotech Radion Pro's!!!!!! (YAY)

We also made up some "stands" for rocks out of perspex rods and plates, so have been able to better stack for aquascaping!

Here is the mid progress shot - (with poor lights atm, new ones arrive today) and in need of proper aquascaping


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow! Well done, that must have been hard work! I hate moving house, but even more so with fish tanks 

Hope we'll be getting another photo update once you've finished


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow, good job! I'm still trying to work out the logistics of my forthcoming house move with my 70l - can't imagine doing it with a 400l!


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm dreading moving house with my two tanks, so well done for managing yours - and a marine tank at that!! And 400L!


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

It was HELLISH

about 14 hrs to drain down, move thr rocks and some water in containers, corals and the fish + heaters and aerators get everything to the new house - set up heaters with the rock containers to keep all the stuff alive - scoop out the sand and move that. 

Unplumb, get the sump out and moved - setup with the old water and get the fish & corals in that for the time being + skimmer, heaters and aerators.

It was exhausting, took god know how many back and forth trips to avoid letting anything get cold while in the buckets. Then we moved the tank itself the next day. We got everything stable in the sump so we had a week to cycle the tank, and make the stacking poles etc for aquascaping  

The ecotech radions turned up yesterday !!! (YAY) Will be hung this week!


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

I think there are some people that will move tanks etc for you! Not in our area though 

Our local LSP had a guy who used to do it on the side, but he quit with the quote "its just way too much hard work and stress!!!!! Not enough money in the world..."


----------



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

You have my respect, having moved my 400l tank 6 months ago I can share your pain. The logistics of it is an absolute nightmare, not to mention with mine being a flat the windows had to come out to get the tank in. I don't think people realise the sheer weight of just the tank.

I'm always very tempted by a marine tank, I would have to downscale though as I couldn't afford to run my 400l as marine.

Well done :thumbsup:


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

New lights came #sexy

Havent been able to suspend them yet as I dont think the ceil ing is stable enough (old victorian lath & Plaster construction  ) so we are having a frame made to fit over the tank hood!

Also, no internet til Monday so cant program them properly! So atm, we are manually changing the frequency!

Front: 


Back:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

your tank looks amazing


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Once the powerheads are properly configured to the wavemaker, lights setup right and cables tied - hopefully will look neater, and corals a bit happier.

Corals and rocks need more work too, there are still some more rocks to go in! Just havent had time!! (you can still see some of the stands poking out the top) And the corals have been left where they landed basically as it was a bit cloudy due to disturbed sand/rocks when they went in!!

All work in progress though


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Now we have internet we can program the lights (which are amazing btw) although EcoSmart Live program is RUBBISH, but got there in the end. Today we will be connecting the hydor powerheads to the wavemaker and get that running properly with the photocells. Hide all those ugly cables!

Getting there!


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Rescape complete!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

just...... wow


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks awesome!!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks fantastic! 

I really don't envy you with that move! We're soon going to be moving my 300l just because its in a really bad position in our living room at the moment (and we want to decorate).

The Radion's look great :thumbup1: I'm due to be getting some Razor's this week. Can't wait to replace the cruddy T5's.

Is your rock work secure? I lost one of my seahorses last week after a rock fell on her


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

The rocks are on posts we made up so yes its very stable ! the bases are about an inch thick with rods mounted in them and secured, and we drilled holes in the rocks to stack them up. Also, means the fish cant burrow under them and topple them... The eels was a buggar for it

Something similar to these:


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

That's what I plan to do when I move the tank....I could slap myself for not doing it before!


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

LouiseH said:


> That's what I plan to do when I move the tank....I could slap myself for not doing it before!


Definately worth it!!

I was looking longingly at seahorses in our local stockists yday - i so want to get a wee tank for horses!!!!!

One day....


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

grumpy goby said:


> Definately worth it!!
> 
> I was looking longingly at seahorses in our local stockists yday - i so want to get a wee tank for horses!!!!!
> 
> One day....


You definitely should! They are quite addictive! They don't have to be hard to keep either as long you get good true captive bred seahorses. You've already got the marines under your belt so the transition to seahorses is just a few tweaks here and there


----------

